# I think he's figured it out.



## MedicPrincess (Mar 31, 2008)

So, today, my 13 yo daughter was teasing my 9 yo son about getting married when he grows up.  I could hear them going back and forth for a bit, and before they decided to settle it the way brothers and sisters sometimes will, I figured they woke me up anyway I would go try a distractionary technique so I could go back to my nap.

I get in there, and in all seriousness, my boy looks at me and says, "Mom, I will never get married.  I will never let a girl fall in love with me!"

I try to tell him its not something he will be able to help, but he says, "No Mom.  I have a plan."

So I have to know....and ask.

He says, "I am only going to let a girl be my girlfriend for no more than 2 weeks.  She can move in if she wants.  But after 2 weeks, 14 days, maybe less for some girls, she will have to HIT THE ROAD!"    To which he gave the cutest smile ever.

So my daughter says, "So your going to just use girls, and go from girl to girl, and break all their hearts.  You know, some girls might be so broken hearted they would try to kill themselves?"

My boy says, "Nope.  Thats why they only get the 2 weeks.  Any longer than that and they would be so in love with me, the might do that when I tell them its over."

My 13yo is furious now, yelling at him, "YOU CAN'T JUST USE GIRLS!!!  YOU CANT BOUNCE FROM GIRL TO GIRL TO GIRL!!!  THEY MIGHT ME MY FRIENDS!!!FINE, IF YOUR GOING TO BE LIKE THAT, YOU CAN'T COME IN MY ROOM!!"

Off she stomps to her room, and he looks at me and says, "What mom?  Its not like I'd let any of her friends be my girlfriend.  Her friends are CRAZY NUTS!!!"  :blink::blink:


The bad thing is, I was to busy laughing at the two of them to say anything before I walked out and went back to bed!!  


OH BOY.......The thing he doesn't realize is my daughter has some really pretty friends!!!  He might not want to count them out just yet!!  :wub::wub:


----------



## Anomalous (Mar 31, 2008)

I think he was using his sister for practice for when the two weeks are up. :lol:


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 31, 2008)

My youngest was about 4 and watching TV. There was some makeup ad on... he watched it very seriously and then said.. Mama.. I don't like those shiney women.... I told him it was a good idea to stay away from them then.. He's 19 now and told me the other day that he still abides by that rule.... so be careful what you say to your kids.. some of them actually pay attention!


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (May 15, 2008)

Hahaa now thats pretty funny!!


----------



## ηәo яeтяo (May 17, 2008)

Wow.. it took me around 20 years of my life to figure this plan out. Your son is definitely ahead of the curve


----------



## LE-EMT (May 17, 2008)

*Self help Guru*

Bends down on hands and knees.  Now that is one smart kid.  Do you think maybe I could barrow him for 6 months to a year.  We could travel the nation putting on shows, writing books, producing DVD's,  and we could call it THE PLAN.   The 9 yr old self help guru......... We could make MILLIONS.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 24, 2008)

LOL yeah he is on the fast track all right. .


----------

